# Air conditioning only works above 31C - 87F - HVAC, Ductless, Mini Split



## arnaj (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi,

My ductless air conditioner only pumps out cold air when the temperature is very high in the room, 31C + (87F +). Under that temperature, the fan operates on the indoor unit but the compressor light remains off so the air isnt cool. Bizarrely, the compressor outside does turn on even though the indoor unit isnt giving cold air. Or maybe thats normal? Days the weather is very hot, thank goodness, the a/c unit actually works as expected. The unit is 10 year old and worked well until a couple months ago. 

I have a feeling the problem is the thermometer which thinks its cooler than it actually is. The indoor unit is very close to the ceiling (7cm / 3 inches), could that be a cause?

Any thoughts?

Thanks!
Arnaud


----------



## kok328 (Aug 2, 2016)

Set the thermostat as low as you need it to achieve desired room temp. Ignore the numbers on the stat. Some have a potentiometer to adjust the display temp. If so you can calibrate it yourself.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 2, 2016)

Unless the indoor unit has been moved recently, it wouldn't account for the unit not working recently. Has the thermostat been changed or any other service done since this problem began?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 27, 2016)

PatrickTeer said:


> I think it is better to use local company in this question. Doesnt seems that the problim is in termostat



As a pro in this industry and this is a DIY site, helpful hints would not include shopping for a pro.:rofl:


----------



## havasu (Sep 27, 2016)

Neal, that horrible speller which you were commenting on was a spammer from Ukraine, and he was flushed down the toilet.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 27, 2016)

havasu said:


> Neal, that horrible speller which you were commenting on was a spammer from Ukraine, and he was flushed down the toilet.



I hope the spelling wasn't the cause of his demise.:hide:


----------

